# Loginserver down



## Blackraven07 (29. Dezember 2007)

Jup schön schön grad in ZA unterwegs....ZACK DC

einloggen...fehlgeschlagen Raid im eimer...

Auf WOW heissts wieder

Wir sind uns der derzeitigen Verbindungsprobleme, die bei einigen Realms auftreten, bewusst. Unsere Techniker arbeiten bereits daran, die Fehlerquelle zu lokalisieren und das Problem schnellstmöglich zu beheben, um die Realms wieder wie gewohnt verfügbar zu machen.

Wir entschuldigen uns für die möglichen dadurch entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten.

schön schön ein teil des raids hat auch dc und damit wars das, dank blizzard für den Abend.

habt ihr auh probleme?

lg Blackraven (Mithrilorden)


----------



## Feuerz (29. Dezember 2007)

Blackraven07 schrieb:


> Jup schön schön grad in ZA unterwegs....ZACK DC
> 
> einloggen...fehlgeschlagen Raid im eimer...
> 
> ...


bin drin muha


----------



## Dichtoschuki (29. Dezember 2007)

jep Loginserver sind down.komm auch net rein .n kleiner disco und das wars... dreck und das am WE


----------



## mkchrissi (29. Dezember 2007)

bei mir und meiner frau hat ein restart geholfen.. wir kommen wieder rein


----------



## Hulk² (29. Dezember 2007)

Mir fehlten nurnoch 3 Mobs bis Lvl 70 und bumms draußen ;_;
Restart hilft bei mir au nix


----------



## Frost2k (29. Dezember 2007)

-.- Ich versuche schon seid ner halben Stunde mich einzuloggen...
Tja Pech gahabt, kann ich ma früher schlafen gehn ;D


----------



## neuroheaven (29. Dezember 2007)

gut dachte es wäre nur bei mir so. scheiße...will mich einloggen...ich muss meine sucht befriedigen...aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (29. Dezember 2007)

Jo bei mir geht au nix mehr


----------



## Phytos (29. Dezember 2007)

Mich hat's auch gerade rausgehauen. Und ich kann mich nicht mehr einloggen. War zwar nur questen, aber trotzdem: Jetzt ist mir langweilig. Schau ich halt nochmal HdR an. Hab den zwar schon 20 Mal gesehen, aber egal.


----------



## gehhamsterbn (29. Dezember 2007)

Dasselbe bei mir -.-


----------



## Sinea (29. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir geht seit heute 15:00 uhr schon nix mehr!! Zuerst taucht mein Server nit in der Realmliste auf ... nu komme ich erst gar nicht mehr bis dahin! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amilinda (29. Dezember 2007)

bei mir dasselbe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morgrosh (29. Dezember 2007)

Das einzig Gute ist,daß wir sehen,daß Viele dvon betroffen sind und ned unsere Hardware spinnt.

Grüße an alle Frustrierten ( so wie ich) und ein gutes Neues 2008 !!

M.


----------



## Fighter_XP (29. Dezember 2007)

> Ping eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com [80.239.178.111] mit 32 Bytes Daten:
> 
> Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
> Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
> ...


und das läuft so schön weiter vor sich hin


----------



## Lomiraan (29. Dezember 2007)

also ich konnte bis grade auch nich rein.Hab kurz wow ganz ausgemacht, kurz gewartet, und tada.Geht wieder =)


----------



## Nokie (29. Dezember 2007)

ahhhhhh und ich bin heute abend nich weggegangen... das hat man davon )=


----------



## Amilinda (29. Dezember 2007)

"Serververbindung unterbrochen"


----------



## Akuji92 (29. Dezember 2007)

Verbindung hergestellt.
Verbindung unterbrochen.


----------



## Blacklemon (29. Dezember 2007)

Okhabe das gleiche, Daten eingegeben und Zack Verbindung unterbrochen...


----------



## Devilyn (29. Dezember 2007)

hatte auch kurz das prob aber nu bin i drin und werd auch nimmer gehn xD

steh zwa nur in shat rum aber wayne^^


----------



## anne-katrin (29. Dezember 2007)

Man gut das man Bücher im Regal hat. Lesen wir mal Wieder


----------



## Amilinda (29. Dezember 2007)

"verbindung wird aufgebaut"
"fehlgeschlagen"


----------



## zocker517 (29. Dezember 2007)

So ein mist i wollt grad zf machen und dann disc und i kann mich net einloggen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja das is ja bereits bekannt das problem F*** server downs


----------



## Shadowdragen (29. Dezember 2007)

Toll ich komme auch nicht Rein na klasse gebe Passwort ein und zack verbindung wird auf gebaut und bumms was Steht da verbindung ferlgeschlagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich will zocken.


----------



## Amilinda (29. Dezember 2007)

ich könnt kotzen *sing*


----------



## Arithil (29. Dezember 2007)

will wieder in wow ^^ arrrrr ...verdammt blizzard macht hinne^^


----------



## Amilinda (29. Dezember 2007)

hoffe das dauert nicht mehr lange?? wielang geht das schon?


----------



## Dextora (29. Dezember 2007)

bei mir gehts auch net....pc neu gestartet....router neu gestartet....also gehen die login-server net

..............................................


----------



## Rohnak (29. Dezember 2007)

aber schön da jetzt hier soviel los ist muahahahaha so wird die buffed comunity belebt.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja schönen abend euch mitleidenden noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amilinda (29. Dezember 2007)

u2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sciloi (29. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Serververbindung unterbrochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 grummel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phantomjäger (29. Dezember 2007)

na toll grad invite alterac bekommen und dann... nett...
20 minuten wartezeit damit ich jetzt warten kann das wow wieder geht ^^


----------



## Anuberak (29. Dezember 2007)

Startet mal den Computer neu und versuchst dann nochmal. So hats bei meinem Freund geklappt, bei mir hab ich den Router ein und aus gesteckt und dann gings bei mir wieder. Ich hoffe ich konnte euch damit Helfen


----------



## Cayetana (29. Dezember 2007)

puh und ich dachte mein internet wär im eimer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zum glück bin ich diesmal nicht schuld! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foldor (29. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir kommt auch gleich die Meldung "Serververbindung unterbrochen".
Neuerdings komme ich gar nicht mehr so weit, es scheitert bereits an der Authentifizierung.

Die Jungs von Blizzard haben bestimmt durch die Werbung mit Mr. T und den anderen so viele neue Spiele an den Mann gebracht, dass denen so langsam die Server rauchen.

Vorab schon einmal einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2008.


----------



## Held² (29. Dezember 2007)

Ich möchte wow spielen und werde langsam sauer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zer0X (29. Dezember 2007)

Gestern ist mein acc ausgelaufen.... naja pech für euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ollye (29. Dezember 2007)

naja geht immer noch nicht ^^

Dann mal ab in die Kneipe meiner wahl ^^

bis dann olly


----------



## Belgor (29. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin eigendlich nicht jemand der gleich rumheult, sondern jemand der es gelassen sieht. Nur mittlerweile fängt es doch an zu nerfen, da dieses Problem schon seit 2-3 Wochen auftritt und Blizz immer noch nichts dagegen unternommen hat. Heilig Abend genau derselbe mist und das an einem Feiertag, wo alle Leute gemütlich zuhause sitzen. Jetzt am Wochenende das selbe. Ich hatte bisher noch nicht das Gefühl das Blizz da überhaupt was gegen macht. Aber was will man machen ^^ Wir sind die dummen und Blizz nimmt trotzdem die Kohle ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Belgor


----------



## Preiselbeere (29. Dezember 2007)

so bei mir geht nichma mehr die wow seite bei euch auch? *heul*


----------



## Meatwookie (29. Dezember 2007)

Zer0X schrieb:


> Gestern ist mein acc ausgelaufen.... naja pech für euch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Troll dich

btw ich wart schon 1 1/2 Stunden


----------



## Ledas (29. Dezember 2007)

Och meno und immer dann wenn ich Urlaub habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abda (29. Dezember 2007)

Die Welt geht unter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (29. Dezember 2007)

Preiselbeere schrieb:


> so bei mir geht nichma mehr die wow seite bei euch auch? *heul*



Ne vieleicht hat ja ein hacker alles gehacket (inkl. WoW seite) und alles durcheinander gebracht <.<
Oder sie haben Absichtlich die seite heruntergefahren weil sonst in den foren zu viel flame wär xD


----------



## Niina (29. Dezember 2007)

laaaaaaaangweilig


----------



## Foldor (29. Dezember 2007)

Preiselbeere schrieb:


> so bei mir geht nichma mehr die wow seite bei euch auch? *heul*



Doch, die Seite funktioniert. Allerdings dauert der Aufbau komplett so ca. 35 sec


----------



## Preiselbeere (29. Dezember 2007)

naja mein inet is net sooo gut und 5mins auf die seite zu warten hat ich kb drauf^^


----------



## Phantomjäger (29. Dezember 2007)

2000dsl naja die seite bracuht so ca 2 minuten zum aufbau...

und ich dacht 2000 er würde reichen ^^


----------



## taure-auf-melee-cruck (29. Dezember 2007)

toll

"Connected!"

"Disconnected from Server"

macht bock...


----------



## Dextora (29. Dezember 2007)

will noch nen gratis tag haben^^


----------



## Nefertite (29. Dezember 2007)

Ahhhhh bei mir geht noch immer nichts , ich will spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *heul*


----------



## Amilinda (29. Dezember 2007)

Blizzard trifft die Menschheit kritisch mit 9 Millionen!


----------



## Foldor (29. Dezember 2007)

Dextora schrieb:


> will noch nen gratis tag haben^^



Hat Blizzard das nicht schon abgeschafft??????


----------



## andmal (29. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir ging's wieder nach einem neustart.... aber wie's aussieht sind ein paar Server's off gegangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meatwookie (29. Dezember 2007)

Super ich hock mit 2 Leuten im TS die gerade zoggn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foldor (29. Dezember 2007)

Syxx schrieb:


> Super ich hock mit 2 Leuten im TS die gerade zoggn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Geht mir auch so. Meine Gruppe macht gerade den Tempel unsicher und ich hänge hier ab....


----------



## Hokospokos (29. Dezember 2007)

"Fehlgeschlagen" usw....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Jaaaa, endlich Zeit für mein erstes Post bei Buffed.de


----------



## Drezy (29. Dezember 2007)

Amilinda schrieb:


> Blizzard trifft die Menschheit kritisch mit 9 Millionen!




Ich glaube Blizzard hat noch nich kritisch getroffen, wahrscheinlich 
können sie`s Garnich, da die Menschheit ne Verteidigungswertung von 495 hat...


----------



## Azurielon (29. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Grad ma ZG und und bei Hakkar im bossfight raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vexoka (29. Dezember 2007)

Geht wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (bei mir)


----------



## Amilinda (29. Dezember 2007)

auch wieder wahr ^^


----------



## Rhonyn (29. Dezember 2007)

Grad nach Hause gekommen und die ganze Zeit überlegt...Onlinepoker oder WoW- danke Blizz für das Abnehmen der Entscheidung^^ .   Raide ich eben den Pokertisch,hehe.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firragon (29. Dezember 2007)

oh man da erzähl ich mienen kumpels sie sollen endlich wow zocken , da sie jetzt mit hellgate endlich auf dne mmo tripp gekommne sind und jetz muss ich Ihnen im messenger erzählen das die server down sind und ie zopcken fröhlich vor sich hin, grmml


----------



## Amilinda (29. Dezember 2007)

pwned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cithian (29. Dezember 2007)

wie gut das samstags bei uns raidfrei ist ^^ an alle die geraidet haben PP  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schade (29. Dezember 2007)

ich will auch eine Erstattung haben...den ganzen monat schon serverprobleme bis hin zum Abbruch.und heut egeht gar nix mehr.also ich bezahl ja gerne für erbrachte Leistungen,aber ich möchte auch ne Erstattung für NICHT erbrachte leistungen...
der Monat soll kostenlos sein!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amilinda (29. Dezember 2007)

CONNECT!!!!!!!!!!!


SERVER VERBINDUNG UNTERBROCHEN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich liebe es !


----------



## Gosi (29. Dezember 2007)

*Hiho Leute,*
Habe das gleiche Problem...
Der WoW-Launcher kommt ich klick auf "Spielen".
Dann Passwort und so...
"Login"...
Dann steht da das übliche...(^^)
Und dann steht "Serververbindung unterbrochen"
Hab aus Reflex gleich mal mein Passwort geändert.
Aber wenn die Loginserver down sind is es halt Pech. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MfG Neró/Dschioh/Gosi


----------



## Tallys (29. Dezember 2007)

Vexoka schrieb:


> Geht wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




geht nix -.-  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

alles wird gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oezi (29. Dezember 2007)

das problem scheint übrigens ncht bei allem realms aufzutreten ... und am login-server kann auch nicht liegen ... man lösche mal bitte den wtf-ordner, und schon kann man sich einloggen ... nur das verbinden zum realm klappt nicht, irgendwo da liegt der hase begraben ...

und: versuchen den login-server an zu pingen kann man sich eh sonst wo hinstecken, da kannste auch versuchen dir n eis zu backen o.ö. ... die blizzard-server reagieren nömlich nicht auf ping, deswegen steht ja bei anderen loginproblemen als tip zur behebung mal soll tracert benutzen, nicht ping ... blabla ... ich warte dann mal einfach weiter ...


----------



## Fluix (29. Dezember 2007)

dachte erst mein router spinnt .. .alles restartet ka ... funzt nix mehr .__. will auchn tag4free von schneesturm! ;_;


----------



## mix2005 (29. Dezember 2007)

Tallys schrieb:


> geht nix -.-
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bei mir gehts auch wieder =)


----------



## Amilinda (29. Dezember 2007)

bei mir gehts immer noch net ich glaub ich krieg nen orc....


----------



## DonSarcinella (29. Dezember 2007)

NEEEin mich hats auch erwischt ich komme nichtmehr rein bitte um hilfe ich gebe ganz normal meine daten an und dann "Server Verbindung unterbrochen" ahhhhhr wiso ich *heul* kara prinz mein bogen neeeeeeeinnnnnn.


----------



## Vatenkeist (29. Dezember 2007)

es kann nicht sein das unser server (ambossar) andauern d soclhe probleme hat mich kotzt es wirklich an. mache gerade pvp und werde gekickt, ws oftmals wow reparieren zur folge hat.

langsam platzt bei mir der geduldsfaden


----------



## ayanamiie (29. Dezember 2007)

Blizzard fängt wieder wie früher an immer öfter wieder wartungen keine zeitgutschriften mehr und undund .

Frisch nach ungoro getrannst serve rdown wtf


----------



## Cayetana (29. Dezember 2007)

ich komme net auf die wow-site. :*(
wie soll man denn da bitte den serverstatus überprüfen? ist bestimmt überannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weiß einer welche server im moment offline sind?


----------



## LongD (29. Dezember 2007)

mich auch Server LOTHAR


----------



## Amilinda (29. Dezember 2007)

Blizzard ieses Problem ist uns bekannt

9 Millionen Menschen :UNS AUCH!


----------



## S0nyc (29. Dezember 2007)

:_( will zocken ^^

Des is in letzter zeit echt oft ^^ letzens der ganze realmpool down jetzte der login server =/


----------



## Luxa (29. Dezember 2007)

Welche Server down sind?

Ganz einfach, derjenige, der Dich einloggt und Deine Credentials überprüft -
also der Loginserver, die Spielserver scheinen alle zu funzen.
War ja schon (leider) öfters der Fall.


----------



## Jor.Go (29. Dezember 2007)

dann zock ma halt css  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elements (29. Dezember 2007)

JOa ich komme auch nciht rein muss man wohl wieder zur alten konsole greifen ^^


----------



## DonSarcinella (29. Dezember 2007)

Weiß man eigtl. schon wie lange das noch dauert?
Und hat jeder das prob. oder können welche noch zoggen?


----------



## Tallys (29. Dezember 2007)

mix2005 schrieb:


> bei mir gehts auch wieder =)



ne ne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  geht nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*argh*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cayetana (29. Dezember 2007)

pah! wenn die blizz-server net wollen dann eben nicht. dann zock ich halt guild wars! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teufelskiler (29. Dezember 2007)

Das kotzt an ich wart schon ewig un mein bruder is sofort wieder reingekomm >.<
das is so unfair!! 
für was bezahln wir die eigtl von blizz?! 
Ich mein Alterac lagts au wie sau (oder hat auf jeden fall gelagt wie sau!!)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topsecret (29. Dezember 2007)

Ein Päckchen Tempos in den Raum werf, damit ihr eure Tränen wegwischen könnt.
Hat den keiner von euch ein RL ???


----------



## Skydragoon13 (29. Dezember 2007)

RL? Lol in den Ferien? niemals :7


----------



## Pellaeon-KdhH (29. Dezember 2007)

mmh, Gruppe komplett in WoW und wartet uaf Tank, nur der kann net einloggen.
danke Blizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EvilStorm (29. Dezember 2007)

Jaja.. is bei mir auch so.. nun heisst es wieder:
Abwarten, Zigarette anzünden und nen Kamilentee dazu 

MFG Evil

PS: xD,lol,rofl,roflmao


----------



## monster2 (29. Dezember 2007)

lasst uns die blizzardbudde einrennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## ayanamiie (29. Dezember 2007)

naja zock ich halt ne runde cnc 3 tiberium wars die demo ;D


----------



## Wüstenhund (29. Dezember 2007)

also wenn bei mir das WoW net geht, wenn ich mal nachts zoggen will, dann hört der Spaß auf; RL hin oder her xD


----------



## DonSarcinella (29. Dezember 2007)

Flamt die offziellen foren bis was passiert XD


----------



## Cayetana (29. Dezember 2007)

Topsecret schrieb:


> Ein Päckchen Tempos in den Raum werf, damit ihr eure Tränen wegwischen könnt.
> Hat den keiner von euch ein RL ???




was ist denn RL??? *fragend in die runde schau*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## monster2 (29. Dezember 2007)

Cayetana schrieb:


> was ist denn RL??? *fragend in die runde schau*
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ahhh ööööhhhmmm äääähhhmm was zum essen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melian (29. Dezember 2007)

und ich dachte schon es liegt an mir...

naja..ich wollt heut noch level 48 mitm twink machen..


----------



## Amilinda (29. Dezember 2007)

"gamboymitmarioraussuch"


----------



## Henkidudl (29. Dezember 2007)

gwht wieder


----------



## Gosi (29. Dezember 2007)

Irgendwie ärgert es mich schon...^^
Naja blizz eben...
Edith meint: Yay schon Seite 6^^


----------



## Doohan (29. Dezember 2007)

Hier geht nix

Möcht mal wissen, warum die HP an die Spielserver angebunden ist, man kann nicht mal was nachgucken und das bei den riesigen Einnahmen jeden Monat.


----------



## Der KC (29. Dezember 2007)

WÄÄÄÄ will meinen mini mage lvln ^^


----------



## Elements (29. Dezember 2007)

DonSarcinella schrieb:


> Flamt die offziellen foren bis was passiert XD



Nana besser nicht sonst geht da noch mehr kaputt =


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LongD (29. Dezember 2007)

#Bei mir nicht..... SERVER LOTHAR


----------



## Tarinash (29. Dezember 2007)

Von weg´n da hat man Feierabend..freut sich auf nen gemütliches Farmen ..und dann das.. *grummel* ^^


----------



## Crash_hunter (29. Dezember 2007)

halt mithrilorden is down?

komme grad vom realm und war auch sicher die letzten 3 stunden drauf

weiß net wo dein prob is^^


Crash_Hunter


----------



## monster2 (29. Dezember 2007)

jemand von norgannon da?^^


----------



## Lábellá (29. Dezember 2007)

will wieder spielen =(


----------



## TopDog (29. Dezember 2007)

Echt seltsam.

Hab zwei PCs hier stehen. 

Bei einem kann ich mich ohne Probleme einloggen, beim anderen nicht. Da kommt immer Serververbindung unterbroche. 
Ein Router und eine Leitung vornedran. 

Kann mir das mal jemand verraten was das soll?????????


----------



## Decroui (29. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir genau das selbe, musste gerade reloggen und jetzt komm ich nimmer rein, mitten in der ini auf dem zu 70 klasse echt..


----------



## LongD (29. Dezember 2007)

halt mithrilorden is down?

komme grad vom realm und war auch sicher die letzten 3 stunden drauf

weiß net wo dein prob is^^


Crash_Hunter

Es geht ums einloggen........ da kommt niemand mehr rein


----------



## Zaijadre (29. Dezember 2007)

tja so is das wohl...
Da bezahlt man des Game schon und Blizz braucht für jedes Problemchen einfach mal locker 1 Tag....
Das stinkt doch mal fett!!!

naja fu** Blizz! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zaijadre ->Caoz!!!


----------



## Hamy (29. Dezember 2007)

mitten bei nem boss (auf 5% natürlich) hatten 5 leute einen DC.. BUMS 4 kommen nich mehr rein...
DANKE BLIZZARD für den versauten abend -.-

edith is auf dethecus.. :E


----------



## wildzone (29. Dezember 2007)

ey so eine rotzen scheisse, ...

erst is vek'lor ewig lang off, nun haben wir alle nen tag gutgeschrieben bekommen ...
was eine frechheit ist, sollten mindestens 3 sein!

und nun kann man sich mal wieder nicht einloggen !!!
geht es eigentlich noch?

was macht blizzard mit den 110 mio &#8364; pro monat?


----------



## Amilinda (29. Dezember 2007)

Blizzard wir lieben dich !


----------



## Ledas (29. Dezember 2007)

wildzone schrieb:


> ey so eine rotzen scheisse, ...
> 
> erst is vek'lor ewig lang off, nun haben wir alle nen tag gutgeschrieben bekommen ...
> was eine frechheit ist, sollten mindestens 3 sein!
> ...




Kaffe trinken?


----------



## LongD (29. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  so sieht es aus.....


----------



## Tallys (29. Dezember 2007)

monster2 schrieb:


> jemand von norgannon da?^^




HieR!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildzone (29. Dezember 2007)

bin echt dafür das sich mal nen paar leute umbringen und im abschiedsbrief wow dafür verantwortlich machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn in deutschland schon rauchen verboten wird, warum dann nicht auch wow?
finde wow macht mich 10x aggressiver als cs:s oder sonstige "killerspiele" ...

denn die gehen wenigstens immer, ... doch was macht nen wow spieler wenn er ned zocken kann?

rausgehen und unschuldige abschlachten, die keine ehre bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andres77 (29. Dezember 2007)

kafffee is leer hat noch einer einen für mich ??

nethersturm is auch down


Mfg Andre


----------



## LongD (29. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt geht wow nicht und ich schau TV da seh ich doch die WOW werbung.............. ich krieg das riesen kotzen


----------



## PiGrimar (29. Dezember 2007)

Unsereiner ist sofort reingekommen, meine Frau mus drausen bleiben ^^ *man bin ich gemein*das hat bestimmt nachfolgen


----------



## Melian (29. Dezember 2007)

Henkidudl schrieb:


> gwht wieder




gar nicht wahr.. -.-


----------



## Zaijadre (29. Dezember 2007)

Wer isn alles von Terrordar hier?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zaij


----------



## wildzone (29. Dezember 2007)

können die französischen jugendlichen nichma krawall bei blizz an der tür machen?

mitarbeiter autos anzünden und so?


----------



## Andres77 (29. Dezember 2007)

LongD schrieb:


> Jetzt geht wow nicht und ich schau TV da seh ich doch die WOW werbung.............. ich krieg das riesen kotzen




schaut da auch wer kabel eins *lol*


----------



## Astrad (29. Dezember 2007)

wildzone schrieb:


> ey so eine rotzen scheisse, ...
> 
> erst is vek'lor ewig lang off, nun haben wir alle nen tag gutgeschrieben bekommen ...
> was eine frechheit ist, sollten mindestens 3 sein!
> ...



Du kannst Froh sein das Blizz überhaupt ne Gutschrift verteilt hat. Eine Frechheit ist es das du mehr forderst. Immerhin hast du allen Bedingungen von Blizz zugestimmt, und in ihren verträgen etc. garantieren sie für NIX.

Und Blizz wird wohl kaum 110 Mio. € / Monat kriegen....


Klar ist es scheiße das die Server down sind, nur technische Probleme gibt es nun mal und ich glaube kaum das Blizz mit Kaffee und Kuchen inner Zentrale rumsitzt und nur über eure, teilweise ziemlich lachhaften, post lacht. Die werden schon versuchen das Problem zu finden und es dann zu beheben....und sowas kann nunmal Dauern.


----------



## selale (29. Dezember 2007)

Ne ne neeee.....
Dachte ich kann nach der Spätschicht eine gemütliche runde daddeln. Aber wird wohl nix. 

Serververbindung aufgebaut.
Serververbindung unterbrochen.

Dachte auch zuerst es liegt an irgendeiner Hardware.. Gott sei dank nicht.

Wünsche schonmal allen einen guten rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Selale


----------



## Mesoline (29. Dezember 2007)

NEIN, hätte ich mal vorm Ausloggen hier reingeschaut. Jetzt komm ich auch nicht mehr ins Spiel -.-.


----------



## wildzone (29. Dezember 2007)

willst du mal rechnen?

wer prahlt immer mit 8,5 mio aktiven accounts?
mal 12,99 im monat dann hast du's, wenn du in mathe nicht was verpennt hast -.-

110 mio sind für blizz im monat drinn, was für ausgaben die haben is mir wurscht, ...
sollte ja wohl gedeckt werden können!


----------



## daniel1680 (29. Dezember 2007)

Mann.....da spiele ich schon seit 24 Std. mal kein WoW und dann DAS!
Auf Thrall gibt es zwar selten solche DC's der Server,aber sowas muss nun wirklich nicht sein....ich könnte kotzen!
mfG dani


----------



## LongD (29. Dezember 2007)

Ja mein kumpel sitzt neben mir und konnte sich nicht einloggen, bin dann auch schnell raus, jetzt komm ich nicht mehr rein ^^


----------



## Luccy (29. Dezember 2007)

naja 2h lang war es immer verbindung fehlgeschlagen  jetzt steht wenigstens schon Serververbindung unterbrochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telyar (29. Dezember 2007)

ich sehe das Problem nicht^^
schaut doch einfach bisschen TV, lest ein Buch oder lasst euch den Nobelpreis verleihen. Nya man kann auch einfach mal ein paar Stunden auf WoW verzichten und bisschen in.... Leute geht doch einfach ne Runde SAUFEN!^^ ihr habt sicher Freunde mit dem selben Schicksal, redet mal wieder miteinander(ohne Headset 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Greetz


----------



## Amilinda (29. Dezember 2007)

14,99 €bitte^^


----------



## wildzone (29. Dezember 2007)

da is was wares drann, ... @ telyar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



doch was, wenn man dann am saufen is und ne sms bekommt, das die server wiede ron sind?
schnell ins auto und heim, unfall tod! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



14,99 ??? 
wer soll soviel zahlen?


----------



## LongD (29. Dezember 2007)

Telyar schrieb:


> ich sehe das Problem nicht^^
> schaut doch einfach bisschen TV, lest ein Buch oder lasst euch den Nobelpreis verleihen. Nya man kann auch einfach mal ein paar Stunden auf WoW verzichten und bisschen in.... Leute geht doch einfach ne Runde SAUFEN!^^ ihr habt sicher Freunde mit dem selben Schicksal, redet mal wieder miteinander(ohne Headset
> 
> 
> ...



Heute ist meine freudin net da, das  ist der erste TAg seit ner woche, an dem ich zocken darf!!!!!


----------



## schifty (29. Dezember 2007)

hmpf.....da will man mal nen abend entspaant zocken ^^

Naja....kuschel ick mich halt zu meiner freundin aufs Sofa...zum Fernseh gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



mmhh..ob die Population jetzt steigt dank Blizz ??


----------



## ayanamiie (29. Dezember 2007)

Astrad schrieb:


> Du kannst Froh sein das Blizz überhaupt ne Gutschrift verteilt hat. Eine Frechheit ist es das du mehr forderst. Immerhin hast du allen Bedingungen von Blizz zugestimmt, und in ihren verträgen etc. garantieren sie für NIX.
> 
> Und Blizz wird wohl kaum 110 Mio. € / Monat kriegen....
> Klar ist es scheiße das die Server down sind, nur technische Probleme gibt es nun mal und ich glaube kaum das Blizz mit Kaffee und Kuchen inner Zentrale rumsitzt und nur über eure, teilweise ziemlich lachhaften, post lacht. Die werden schon versuchen das Problem zu finden und es dann zu beheben....und sowas kann nunmal Dauern.






also die monatseinahme bei blizzard ist


117000000euro^^
Pro jahr^^1404000000

hf beim ausgeben^^


----------



## Arimyl (29. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt kann ich einmal nachts zocken, und dann der scheiß, was soll das denn? kurz vor dem endboss wollte heute noch lvl 68 machen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AnjaR (29. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir geht´s immer noch nicht... auch nicht mit restart etc. *heul* Wie siehts bei Euch aus?


----------



## Luccy (29. Dezember 2007)

juhu bin drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xander_WL (29. Dezember 2007)

nix...


----------



## Telyar (29. Dezember 2007)

schifty schrieb:


> mmhh..ob die Population jetzt steigt dank Blizz ??



hmmm die möglichkeit besteht auf jedenfall^^


ich leg mich aber jetzt erstmal relaxed aufs Sofa und zieh mir "Der Wixxer" rein wollte ich eh schon lange mal wieder machen


----------



## DonSarcinella (29. Dezember 2007)

Luccy schrieb:


> naja 2h lang war es immer verbindung fehlgeschlagen  jetzt steht wenigstens schon Serververbindung unterbrochen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was für ein Fortschritt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PrincessOfBlood (29. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Ihr,

mein freund und ich haben ganz andere probleme mit wow.

mein freund hat vor ca. ner stunde geraided und auf einmal hat es seinen laptop gecrasht. Nun ist laut anzeige seine festplatte hinüber.

Wenn ich WOW starten möchte erscheint folgender text:
Eine neue Version des Launchers und zugehörige Tools wurde heruntergeladen.

(Schreibfehler von Blizz: es heißt "wurden"; aber das nur nebenbei)

Im Hintergrund läuft das normale fenster wo ich normal auf spielen geh. Egal ob ich auf ok oder auf schließen gehe, beide fenster verschwinden und das problem fängt von vorne an. hab das spiel erst vor ein paar tagen neu installiert, weil ein anderes problem mit einem patch aufgetreten ist. wenn ich nun jede woche neu installieren muss, dann werde ich mir überlegen, ob ich WOW noch länger zocke. 

Bitte um antworten.

THX

Blutbraut


----------



## Aberon (29. Dezember 2007)

Also ich bin drin und sehe das Problem nicht^^


----------



## Telyar (29. Dezember 2007)

wie ich an dem Beitrag von Luccy sehen kann, hat Schifty recht 0.o


----------



## Xander_WL (29. Dezember 2007)

bei mir gehts jetzt wieder =)


----------



## Sisloc (29. Dezember 2007)

hab 2 rechner hier stehen..auf dem von meiner freundin gehts..meiner streikt xD  gaaanz toll


----------



## Adiosamigos (29. Dezember 2007)

schlafen und von wow träumen


----------



## Vinci_92 (29. Dezember 2007)

<--- Frustrierter Pala von Norgannon...


----------



## wildzone (29. Dezember 2007)

ich will W O W spielen!!!

ich will etz spielen!!!!

whaaaaaaa!!!!


(unreal kiddie könnt auch subber für wow passen ^^)


----------



## schifty (29. Dezember 2007)

Telyar schrieb:


> wie ich an dem Beitrag von Luccy sehen kann, hat Schifty recht 0.o







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich kann hellsehen ^^


----------



## Telyar (29. Dezember 2007)

ich habe ein noch viel größeres Problem, ich habe gerade instant meinen DvD-Player geschrottet, jetzt kann ich nicht mal gemütlich "Der Wixxer" schauen xD


----------



## Drezy (29. Dezember 2007)

Spielt doch das Murloc RPG durch, sollte von der Zeit her 
als Ablenkung reichen und WoW kommt auch nicht zu kurz


----------



## AseVidarr (29. Dezember 2007)

jetzt funzt es bei mir wieder ;-)


----------



## schifty (29. Dezember 2007)

Telyar schrieb:


> ich habe ein noch viel größeres Problem, ich habe gerade instant meinen DvD-Player geschrottet, jetzt kann ich nicht mal gemütlich "Der Wixxer" schauen xD







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann hilft doch nur noch das Bett ^^


----------



## -killler- (29. Dezember 2007)

muahahahah bin drinn ^^


----------



## xBlutelfx (29. Dezember 2007)

LoL ey geht immer noch nich bei mir aber bei meiner freundin <.<


----------



## bobsapp (29. Dezember 2007)

Mr. T hat die Server gehackt...


----------



## wildzone (29. Dezember 2007)

für jeden der sich vor mit einloggen kann und hier postet will ich 1 woche spielgutschrift von blizzard!!!


----------



## AnjaR (29. Dezember 2007)

-killler- schrieb:


> muahahahah bin drinn ^^



hattest du das gleiche log in prob?


----------



## Sorin (29. Dezember 2007)

bett-allohol-inne stadt fahren-nochmal versuchen...was machen wir jetzt?


----------



## LongD (29. Dezember 2007)

Telyar schrieb:


> ich habe ein noch viel größeres Problem, ich habe gerade instant meinen DvD-Player geschrottet, jetzt kann ich nicht mal gemütlich "Der Wixxer" schauen xD







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LOL das ist geil!! Schalt Kabel 1 ein, da kommt ein Vampir in Brooklyn


----------



## Tallys (29. Dezember 2007)

bobsapp schrieb:


> Mr. T hat die Server gehackt...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das is es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Auf Norgannon geht immer noch nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amilinda (29. Dezember 2007)

bei mir gehts immer noch net ....


----------



## Telyar (29. Dezember 2007)

schifty schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> dann hilft doch nur noch das Bett ^^



hmmm ich schau mal was passiert wenn ich jetzt bei meiner Freundin anrufe und folgendes sage:"Eh, Hi, du ich hab gerade ein Problem, die WoW-Server sind Down und da dachte ich, ruf ich doch mal nach ca 6 Monaten bei dir an um dich zu fragen, hast du um 23:30 schon was vor?"

Mal sehen was dann passiert^^


----------



## -killler- (29. Dezember 2007)

also bei mir ging es auch nicht bis ich das gemacht habe : 


1. Start->Ausführen->CMD
2. "ipconfig /flushdns" eingeben (ohne die Anführungszeichen)

dann ging es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so bin am bergbau skillen ciaoo^^


----------



## schifty (29. Dezember 2007)

LongD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mmhh....auf RTL Comedy.....kann man wenigstens etwas lachen zu diesen traurigen zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildzone (29. Dezember 2007)

blizz sollte lieber mal was anbieten, was man in zeiten machen kann, in denen man nich zocken kann!!!


----------



## DonSarcinella (29. Dezember 2007)

Soo für mich ist aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...
Werde schlafen gehn und hoffen das morgen die server wieder gehen gute nacht testrealems gehen überigens noch!!!^^

Also kopf hoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sizeangel (29. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute,

bei mir ist es genauso.... Login funzt nicht...
Spiele auf dem Realm Lordaeron.


Gruß
Wolfi


----------



## Limklar (29. Dezember 2007)

tag leute ... hab das selbe problem ist echt frustrierend  beim letzten stritt zum einloggen heißt es "Seververbindung unterbrochen" ^^

geteiltes leid ist halbes leid ^^


----------



## x3n0n (29. Dezember 2007)

*Lösungsversuch:*
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...63747&sid=3


----------



## schifty (29. Dezember 2007)

Telyar schrieb:


> hmmm ich schau mal was passiert wenn ich jetzt bei meiner Freundin anrufe und folgendes sage:"Eh, Hi, du ich hab gerade ein Problem, die WoW-Server sind Down und da dachte ich, ruf ich doch mal nach ca 6 Monaten bei dir an um dich zu fragen, hast du um 23:30 schon was vor?"
> 
> Mal sehen was dann passiert^^







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mach das mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..........habe ich wenigstens was worauf ich noch warten kann *g

eine lustige Geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fatally (29. Dezember 2007)

toll heute mein acc wieder aufgetaut voll wieder im game und nun sowas -.- ...................und ich dachte Blizz häte sich gebesser bzw mal ihre technik verbessert -.- naja egal lalalalalala..................muss eh früh aufstehen und arbeiten.....


----------



## Vexoka (29. Dezember 2007)

Un´goro geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Muhaha noobs


----------



## wildzone (29. Dezember 2007)

wo kann man sich bei ner wow suchtteraphie anmelden?


----------



## LongD (29. Dezember 2007)

-killler- schrieb:


> also bei mir ging es auch nicht bis ich das gemacht habe :
> 1. Start->Ausführen->CMD
> 2. "ipconfig /flushdns" eingeben (ohne die Anführungszeichen)
> 
> ...




Wo find ich das bei vista??


----------



## daniel1680 (29. Dezember 2007)

Limklar schrieb:


> tag leute ... hab das selbe problem ist echt frustrierend  beim letzten stritt zum einloggen heißt es "Seververbindung unterbrochen" ^^
> 
> geteiltes leid ist halbes leid ^^



tja is bei mir auch so(Thrall)


----------



## Haerton (29. Dezember 2007)

Vexoka schrieb:


> Un´goro geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





richtig.. sind voll die noobs unso


----------



## Galadith (29. Dezember 2007)

schon schade sowas.................

ihr dürft jedoch nicht vergessen was das für ne arbeit ist die ganzen server und so... bla bla bla  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja für manche ists nen vorteil. leute geht früher schlafen, es lohnt sich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -killler- (29. Dezember 2007)

LongD schrieb:


> Wo find ich das bei vista??



keine ahnung ^^


----------



## Heartbreaker26 (29. Dezember 2007)

na da bin ich wohl doch nicht der einzige mit denn probs. 
Hatte schon gedacht würde an mir liegen.


----------



## wildzone (29. Dezember 2007)

silvester is erst übermorgen!!!

wenn die serve rmorgen off wären, mir wayne, ... abe rheute?????!!!
wollts nochma richtig krachen lassen, seit 27 h wow zocken, cola red bull und kaffe ohne ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A dying Paladin (29. Dezember 2007)

Wieso sind die Techniker bei Blizz bloß so instabil im Kopf... jeden tag jeden verdammten Tag die selbe scheiße -.- wäre ich nicht so süchtig würde ich was anderes spielen.. aber nein die server schmieren ja ab.. was machen die dne da mit meinen monatlichen 12 Euro immer?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arimyl (29. Dezember 2007)

LongD schrieb:


> Wo find ich das bei vista??



danke bei mir hats auch geklappt JUHU


----------



## LongD (29. Dezember 2007)

-killler- schrieb:


> keine ahnung ^^




hab auf klassisch umgestellt, da wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber trau mich net es zu machen, hab keine ahung von PC, hab schiß das ich was schrotte


----------



## wildzone (29. Dezember 2007)

ruft mich an wenn die server wiede rgehen!

09123/81139


----------



## Telyar (29. Dezember 2007)

schifty schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> mach das mal
> ...



wie schlecht meine Freundin doch ist -.-

ich ruf an, geht der Anrufbeantworter ran:

"Hallo, hier spricht der Anrufbeantworter von ... .........
(normales gequatsche)
und zu guter Letzt:
Nein Timo, diesesmal kannst du mich nicht mehr so spät noch dazu bringen etwas mit dir zu unternehmen"

ich dachte nur noch so: wtf?!

xDDD

Was soll ich jetzt machen, ich glaub ich spring vonner Brücke


----------



## -killler- (29. Dezember 2007)

du kannst nichts schrotten ^^  

naja wenn du nicht wow spielen willst , kannst du es so lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Linke (29. Dezember 2007)

komme immer noch net rein, spiele auf onyxia...


----------



## Lerai (29. Dezember 2007)

kommt man aus dem urlaub zurück und freut sich auf wow...nix da
direkt nach der verbindung werd ich wieder rausgewürgt
grmmml  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja aber zum glück liegt es nicht an meiner hardware oder so was...hoffentlich funzt es morgen wieder   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marrash (29. Dezember 2007)

bin drinn


----------



## LongD (29. Dezember 2007)

-killler- schrieb:


> du kannst nichts schrotten ^^
> 
> naja wenn du nicht wow spielen willst , kannst du es so lassen
> 
> ...



hab es gemacht, aber jetzt kommt ich brauch dazu höhere recht..... aber ich bin der einzige der den PC benutzt!!

HELP


----------



## Sorin (29. Dezember 2007)

also die serva stehen...aber nix zu machen um raufzukommen


----------



## wildzone (29. Dezember 2007)

Telyar = Timo 

ach wie süß, wirst mir richtig sympathisch du kleiner schnuckeliger spatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schifty (29. Dezember 2007)

Telyar schrieb:


> wie schlecht meine Freundin doch ist -.-
> 
> ich ruf an, geht der Anrufbeantworter ran:
> 
> ...




ach.......brücke geht doch net...musste doch soweit laufen ohne dein mount  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


hmpf ..-.- .......laaaassssstttt mich reeeeeeiiiiinnnn -.- 

es ist doch zum heulen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


achja....meine freundin schläft schon -.- ....toll $&/5#!" Abend -.-


----------



## Asmaran (29. Dezember 2007)

-killler-: gesagt getan, komme aber trotz alledem nicht rein


----------



## Frek01 (29. Dezember 2007)

boah son kack un dafür zahl ich auch noch...


----------



## Fallin Angel (29. Dezember 2007)

bei mir auch dasselbe son dreck ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildzone (29. Dezember 2007)

schaun wir halt ne runde kavier & sekt an, ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dvd4two (29. Dezember 2007)

Geil von blizz besser hätten die es nicht machen können wo alle frei haben und vor dem pc sitzen SUPER sache ( PUPS)


----------



## s4darklord (29. Dezember 2007)

ditto - is zum kotzen...
was machen die penner von schneesturm eigentlich den ganzen tag...?!?
da hat man endlich wieder mal urlaub - will etwas entspannen...und TATAAAAAA - serververbindung unterbrochen...

danke für den tollen abend blizz....


----------



## LordSaddler (29. Dezember 2007)

Ist das eine Scheiße,wollte Kara noch zuende machen..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Das geile wir waren beim Prinzen und bOOM weg^^

Ich hoffe,dass ich heute noch zocken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telyar (29. Dezember 2007)

wildzone schrieb:


> Telyar = Timo
> 
> ach wie süß, wirst mir richtig sympathisch du kleiner schnuckeliger spatz
> 
> ...




steht ja auch soweit ich weiß auf meiner mybuffed seite von daher hab ich hier einfach mal meinen Namen ohne Zensur hingeschrieben^^

aber ich komme nicht dahinter was an dem Namen Timo so süß ist xD


----------



## Justmad (29. Dezember 2007)

viele kollegen aus D kommen wieder rein aber ich aus der Schweiz net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaan (29. Dezember 2007)

hoffentlich nimmt Blizzard das mit der freien spielzeit ernst bei dem scheiß heute abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telyar (29. Dezember 2007)

Justmad schrieb:


> viele kollegen aus D kommen wieder rein aber ich aus der Schweiz net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ist doch egal, hier gibbet genug Unterhaltung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -killler- (29. Dezember 2007)

ich aus der schweiz schon ^^



hmm also wenn ihr immer noch nicht reinkommt ..... dann..........................................
......
.
...
...

...
habt ihr halt pech und müsst warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ecksree (29. Dezember 2007)

mit 
1. Start->Ausführen->CMD
2. "ipconfig /flushdns" eingeben (ohne die Anführungszeichen)

gehts bei mir auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (29. Dezember 2007)

WTF 
...................................______.... _____ 
\ .......... /\............/..........!.........!.........                 
..\....... / .. \ ...... /............!.........!_____         
....\..../........\..../..............!.........!.........                  
......\/............\/................!.........!.........                 



son müll kann man ja net ma server wechseln.... hät ich blos net ausgelogt....


NA JA FLAME SPAM MINININININININININI


GRÜßE Crash_Hunter


----------



## schifty (29. Dezember 2007)

Telyar schrieb:


> ist doch egal, hier gibbet genug Unterhaltung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bin drinneeeeeee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExoHunter (29. Dezember 2007)

Das war die Strafe für die Tanks, die nicht mit mir die TagesQuest in Sethekkhallen Heroisch machen wollten.

Ihr kleinen, hochnäsigen, selbstsüchtigen WoW-Spieler, die sich alles hinten rein blasen lassen und nur dort mitgehen, wo sie einen Vorteil für sich selbst sehen. Lasst euch die bittere Medizin schmecken.


----------



## x3n0n (29. Dezember 2007)

Nochmal:
*Lösungsversuch da bei manchen Clientseitig:*
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...63747&sid=3


> Bitte versucht einmal folgendes:
> 
> 1. World of Warcraft schliessen
> 2. Die Eingabeaufforderung öffnen. Unter Windows XP genau so wie oben beschrieben. Unter Windows Vista geht ihr bitte auf Start -> Alle Programme -> Zubehör und klickt mit der rechten Maustaste auf "Eingabeaufforderung" und wählt "Als Administrator ausführen".
> ...


----------



## Gosi (29. Dezember 2007)

LongD schrieb:


> Wo find ich das bei vista??


Start->alle Programme->Zubehör->Eingabeaufvorderung(Rechtsklich und "Als Administrator ausführen")--
->und jetzt die Befehle eingeben
________________________________________________________________________________
________
Hat bei mir nix gebracht
MfG Gosi


----------



## Limklar (29. Dezember 2007)

NEED [ErsatzDroge]


----------



## LongD (29. Dezember 2007)

LongD schrieb:


> hab es gemacht, aber jetzt kommt ich brauch dazu höhere recht..... aber ich bin der einzige der den PC benutzt!!
> 
> HELP



HABS, danke

aber komm immer noch net rein


----------



## Asmaran (29. Dezember 2007)

Hab ich gemacht, trotzdem Serververbindung unterbrochen...

Naja fu Blizzard ich geh ff x zocken


----------



## janiboy (29. Dezember 2007)

Ich komme auch nicht rein! bin ganz verzweifelt!!! Wie lange dauert das noch?


----------



## PrincessOfBlood (29. Dezember 2007)

hab zwar mein problem mit dem fenster gelöst.
nun heißt es aber ... ratet mal... serververbindung unterbrochen.

hoffe nur dass es die festplatte von meinem freund nicht wirklich wegen wow gecrasht hat.

naja cu. schau mal zu ihm hoch. schau später nochmal vorbei. 

wahrscheinlich sind wir dann schon bei 50 seiten foreneintrag.

PS: für alle die das selbe fensterproblem haben wie ich (tritt bei vista auf): rechtsklick auf wow -> als admin ausführen.

funzt

nya bis auf die serververbingung

greez
blutbraut


----------



## wildzone (29. Dezember 2007)

da wird man doch noch verrückt, ... immer diese nachrichten: login funktioniert

was machen alle hier? sofort desktop doppeklick wow start --- verbindung unterbrochen *AAARGH*

und wieder rein ins buffed forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anoriell (29. Dezember 2007)

lol bin grad von der Arbeit gekommen, hab mich aufs zocken gefreut... 

...jetzt muss ich halt in die Disse gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Linke (29. Dezember 2007)

den extrastarken kaffe umsonst getrunken manno^^


----------



## elmuratto (29. Dezember 2007)

tja - pech gehabt.


----------



## woodjumper (29. Dezember 2007)

grml, wollt nur mal rebooten.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streetzwei (29. Dezember 2007)

is jem auf dem die aldor???

ich komm net rein si ne*************************************************


----------



## wowhunter (29. Dezember 2007)

@ Hulk² tut mir leid für dich aber bei mir war es komischer ich logg meinen twink aus und fahre wow runter und dann ab ins internet was hier bei buffed nachgeguckt und wollte dann wieder rein zack alles gut erfolg ...... blablabla und auf einmal serververbindung unterbrochen 
und das auf einem server bei dem das eigentlich nie passiert 
ich bin auf DER RAT VON DALARAN falls hier jmd ist der das gleiche prob hat


----------



## Held² (29. Dezember 2007)

Ich kann mich einlogen 
.
.
.
.
.
Auf einem englischen server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja hoffentlich kann ich gleich wieder auf meinem server zocken   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kazee (29. Dezember 2007)

Hab ne halbe Stunde WoW ausgehabt... und tata geht wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vielleicht werden auch alle Server nacheinander gefixt... also bei mir gehts wieder auf Terrodar


----------



## Eichensarg (29. Dezember 2007)

is natürlich toll das es bei einigen funzt und bei anderen nicht -.-


----------



## Linke (29. Dezember 2007)

wir sind alle verlorene seelen =(  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sisko4 (29. Dezember 2007)

Ich will ja jetzt net Blizzard schlechtreden, aberrrrrr.....

Ich weiß net wieviele Leute dort "aktiv" beschäftigt sind, aber es sind eindeutig zu wenige, wenn man es nicht mal schafft, selbst bei dem neuesten Patch z.B. den Wolkenschwinge-Bug zu korregieren (viele werden jetzt sicher aufhorchen, wers net weiß: Knochenwüste, ganz östlich)!

Das ist ungefähr so als bräuchte man einen eigenen IT-Techniker der einem den PC ein- und ausschaltet...

Also liebe Blizz-Leuts, bisschen weniger MAD lesen, dann geht auch die Problemlösung besser :-P

BTW: Komm immer noch net rein, frisch 70 geworden, wollt grade shoppen gehn im AH und kanns net...

Ich komm mir schon langsam vor als wär ich bei EA oder die Server werden von denen gesponsort...


----------



## dvd4two (29. Dezember 2007)

ooja freie spieltage währen bei so einer aktion angebracht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Limklar (29. Dezember 2007)

Blizz is ja  so unfähig etc. usw. blabla ...^^
nörgeln bringt nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die arbeiten halt wann sie lust haben ^^


----------



## streetzwei (29. Dezember 2007)

der server die aldor läuft wieder


----------



## Fluix (29. Dezember 2007)

da merkt man erstmal, was man an wow hat ... ich hab nochn paar andere sachen, aber auf alle keine lust ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
need loginserver ._.


----------



## LongD (29. Dezember 2007)

LOTHAR ist geht noch net


----------



## dvd4two (29. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist malygos on weis das jemand


----------



## Teufelskiler (29. Dezember 2007)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
SCHEIßE WARUM KOMM ICH NED IN DES VERF****E WOW?! ICH WART SCHON SEIT NER STUNDE UND ES GEHT NICHT WAS NE SCHEIßE WARUM FUNZT DES NED?!
WOFÜR VEZAHL ICH EIGENTLICH?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BLIZZARD MACH WAS!!!!!!!!
MEINE FRESSE BIN ICH ANGEPISST!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (29. Dezember 2007)

süchtig aber glücklich 
*mit hund raus geh* *hoffen das dann was passiert*

*noch ma ärger das ich wow ausgemacht hab*



Gruß Crash_Hunter


BTW hier kann man gut beiträge sammeln

^^


----------



## Dartangion (29. Dezember 2007)

WTF!!!! Extra von der alten runter und nach Hause zum Zoggern......UUUUND dann sowas!! Sind die voll nass oder wat? 
Wofür zahle ich denn hier die ganze scheisse? Das ich mich alle 14tage über nen DC freuen darf oder wie? 
Wenn mir das zu blöde wird dann wechsel ich echt bald zu Warhammer online sobald das dann draußen ist nur schon aus Protest! 
Palette Energiedrinks für die Katz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Limklar (29. Dezember 2007)

ich komm garnet auf die  reamliste    scheitere schon beim  einloggen  am anfang ._.


----------



## Jaderson (29. Dezember 2007)

Also ich bin langsam der meinung es reicht das geht jetzt schon ne ganze weile so mal dies kaputt mal das es reicht so viel gold und zeit wie ich bis jetzt verlohren habe kann echt nicht sein überlegt mal die bekommen im monat ca 11.25 mio euro im monat und kriegen echt nichts hin wenn das so weiter geht bin ich weg und ganze mänge anderer leute auch


----------



## Dimortii (29. Dezember 2007)

also i-wie fühl ich mich verarscht..

denk grad so ach komm lvl deinen twink oder farm gold mach deine dailys epic flugmount ruft

geb passwort ein zack Erfolg und zack Serververbindung unterbrochen.
noch 2x versucht dann buffed forum und was seh ich 12 seiten -.-

gott noch eins warum schafft blizz es nich inerhalb einer woche die hardware wieder hin zu bekommen? ich schätze ma das es wieder nur blutdurst is der down is wa oder sinds diesma wirklich sämtliche server/der gesamte login server?


----------



## Dragongoth (29. Dezember 2007)

Limklar schrieb:


> ich komm garnet auf die  reamliste    scheitere schon beim  einloggen  am anfang ._.


Wtf ordner löschen dann kommste auf die realmliste


----------



## Oly78 (29. Dezember 2007)

DIESES HABE ICH HIER IM  BLIZZARD-FORUM GEFUNDEN DANKE AN DEN DER ES GEPOSTET HAT ES HAT FUNKTIONIERT 
Q u o t e: 
Bei mir hat bisher nix gefunzt, doch jetzt die Lösung (bei mir): 

Datei C:\Windows\System32\drivers\host 
Datei mit notepad öffnen und folgende Zeilen hinzufügen: 

80.239.180.111 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com 
80.239.180.112 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com 
80.239.180.113 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com 
80.239.180.114 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com 
80.239.180.115 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com 
80.239.180.116 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com 
80.239.180.117 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com 
80.239.178.109 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com 
80.239.178.110 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com 
80.239.178.111 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com 
80.239.178.112 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com 
80.239.178.113 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com 
80.239.178.114 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com 
80.239.178.115 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com 
80.239.178.116 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com 
80.239.180.110 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com 

Abspeichern. 
Nochmals Start - (ausführen) - cmd - enter (Bei Vista ctrl+shift+enter) 

ipconfig /flushdns 
ipconfig /release 
ipconfig /renew 

WoW Neustarten. Funzt. 




DANKE FÜR DEN TIP WENN MAN DEN ORDNER ""HOST"" NICHT HAT DANN GUCKT OB IHR DA """ETC""" STEHEN HABT FÜHRT DANN DEN REST DA OBEN AUS UND ES GEHT , DANKE AN DEN DER DAS RAUSBEKOMMEN HAT


----------



## tyrano-Tirion (29. Dezember 2007)

loggt euch auf nem anderen server ein manche gehn schon wieder un wenn ihr eingeloggt seit geht auf euern realm, bei mir gehts damit wunderbar byby forum xD


----------



## sarai (29. Dezember 2007)

boohoo.. 

erst konnt ich nich mal verbinden, nun bin ich immerhin so weit, dass ich zwar reinkomm aber gleich wieder rausflieg. och menno.. da hat man mal nen abend für sich und mal wieder zeit zum zocken, und da wirds nix!
Und was mach ich jetzt mit dem Kaffee und der Schokolade? Ich bin doch jetzt nicht etwa gezwungen etwas anderes, möglicherweise sogar noch etwas PRODUKTIVES zu machen..? NAAAAIIIINNN!!!

also dann.. heulen wir alle gemeinsam ein bißchen rum, auf dass es bald wieder geht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorin (29. Dezember 2007)

habs ebend drüben gefunden...funzt 1A:

In den World Of Warcraft Ordner gehen, ein Backup der realmlist.wtf erstellen, die realmlist.wtf mit einem Texteditor öffnen und die Ziele 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Q u o t e:
set realmlist eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Durch 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Q u o t e:
set realmlist 80.239.178.115
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



ersetzten. 

Wobei statt 80.239.178.115 auch eine der folgenden IP Adressen verwendet werden kann: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Q u o t e:
eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com. 1904 IN A 80.239.178.109 
eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com. 1904 IN A 80.239.178.110 
eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com. 1904 IN A 80.239.178.111 
eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com. 1904 IN A 80.239.178.112 
eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com. 1904 IN A 80.239.178.113 
eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com. 1904 IN A 80.239.178.114 
eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com. 1904 IN A 80.239.178.115 
eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com. 1904 IN A 80.239.178.116 
eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com. 1904 IN A 80.239.180.110 
eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com. 1904 IN A 80.239.180.111 
eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com. 1904 IN A 80.239.180.112 
eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com. 1904 IN A 80.239.180.113 
eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com. 1904 IN A 80.239.180.114 
eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com. 1904 IN A 80.239.180.115 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Nicht verwenden sollte man 80.239.178.109, 80.239.180.116 und 80.239.180.117, das sind die Logon-Server die Probleme haben. 

Wenn Blizzard mitteilt, dass die Probleme behoben sind, dann das Backup der realmlist.wtf, das ihr vorher gemacht habt, wieder rein kopieren.


----------



## dvd4two (29. Dezember 2007)

Teufelskiler schrieb:


> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 


ganz ruhig ich warte schon 2 stunden mit ein messer in der hand und WARTE DAS DER SCH::: SERVER läuft


----------



## Limklar (29. Dezember 2007)

danke ich probiers direkt mal


----------



## SvenFN (29. Dezember 2007)

bei mir geht die aldor noch nicht


----------



## LongD (29. Dezember 2007)

tyrano-Tirion schrieb:


> loggt euch auf nem anderen server ein manche gehn schon wieder un wenn ihr eingeloggt seit geht auf euern realm, bei mir gehts damit wunderbar byby forum xD




so weit komm ich ja nicht mal, kann  mein passwort eingeben und dann verbindung unterbrochen


----------



## wowhunter (29. Dezember 2007)

ich hab was wie wäre es mit :

DIE SIMPSONS DER FILM DAS COMPUTERSPIEL DAS GRAFIKOPTIONSMENÜ

ja ich weiß bisschen bescheuert aber mir ist langweilig


----------



## Vatenkeist (29. Dezember 2007)

ok, gruppe steht und wo dc erneut und loginfehler - also langsam aber sicher RASTE ICH AUS


----------



## dvd4two (29. Dezember 2007)

LongD schrieb:


> so weit komm ich ja nicht mal, kann  mein passwort eingeben und dann verbindung unterbrochen



is bei mir auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Undeadlord2 (29. Dezember 2007)

Also Leute ich will ja nicht iwie denn Hass auf mich ziehn aber ich komm rein...


----------



## Papi (29. Dezember 2007)

Ecksree schrieb:


> mit
> 1. Start->Ausführen->CMD
> 2. "ipconfig /flushdns" eingeben (ohne die Anführungszeichen)
> 
> ...




danke für den Tip, funzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tyrano-Tirion (29. Dezember 2007)

mh bei mir hings bei in reaml einloggen also hab char schon gesehn im hintergrund dann erst der fehler dadurch konnt ich wechsel k.a. wies bvei dir geht^^


----------



## Sisloc (30. Dezember 2007)

juhu hat geklappt..muss man manchmal auch 2x eingeben ...lösung    http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...7&sid=3ung:


----------



## dvd4two (30. Dezember 2007)

geht immer noch nicht


----------



## Wieipie (30. Dezember 2007)

bei mir is sofort verbindung weg beim einlogen......

mal sehn wie lange es diesmal wieder dauert.....


----------



## dvd4two (30. Dezember 2007)

Sisloc schrieb:


> juhu hat geklappt..muss man manchmal auch 2x eingeben ...lösung    http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...7&sid=3ung:




zeigt error an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dimortii (30. Dezember 2007)

bin drin Zuluhed is also wieder da

Stellt sich aber die eine wahre frage:

Wie lange läufts stabil?


----------



## Telyar (30. Dezember 2007)

hmmm also Wrathbringer und Down Morogh sind down^^


----------



## Ledas (30. Dezember 2007)

Hurra DANKE an die tipps mit dem Start--> Ausführen usw

Endlich


----------



## Gosi (30. Dezember 2007)

Sorin schrieb:


> habs ebend drüben gefunden...funzt 1A:
> 
> In den World Of Warcraft Ordner gehen, ein Backup der realmlist.wtf erstellen, die realmlist.wtf mit einem Texteditor öffnen und die Ziele
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


DANKE JUNGEEEEEE!!!!!!!!
Entlich gehts wieder(Mal'Ganis)
Dafür bekommst nen Keks=)
MfG Gosi


----------



## dvd4two (30. Dezember 2007)

ich kann ja noch nicht mal auf der wow seite rauf man da ist ja alles im arsch ( sry )


----------



## SvenFN (30. Dezember 2007)

mit dem 
set realmlist 80.239.178.115
geht es wieder 
DIE ALDOR

juhuuuuuuu


----------



## Mr.Igi (30. Dezember 2007)

Sisloc schrieb:


> juhu hat geklappt..muss man manchmal auch 2x eingeben ...lösung    http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...7&sid=3ung:




Es geeeehhht =)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merkuzio81 (30. Dezember 2007)

Sorin schrieb:


> habs ebend drüben gefunden...funzt 1A:
> 
> In den World Of Warcraft Ordner gehen, ein Backup der realmlist.wtf erstellen, die realmlist.wtf mit einem Texteditor öffnen und die Ziele
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Kann ich bestätigen. Ich hab änderung in der realmlist datei durchgeführt und schon gings 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## LongD (30. Dezember 2007)

dvd4two schrieb:


> zeigt error an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bei mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crueldead (30. Dezember 2007)

Datei C:\Windows\System32\drivers\host
Datei mit notepad öffnen und folgende Zeilen hinzufügen:

80.239.180.111 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
80.239.180.112 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
80.239.180.113 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
80.239.180.114 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
80.239.180.115 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
80.239.180.116 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
80.239.180.117 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
80.239.178.109 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
80.239.178.110 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
80.239.178.111 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
80.239.178.112 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
80.239.178.113 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
80.239.178.114 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
80.239.178.115 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
80.239.178.116 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
80.239.180.110 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com

Abspeichern.
Nochmals Start - (ausführen) - cmd - enter (Bei Vista ctrl+shift+enter)

ipconfig /flushdns
ipconfig /release
ipconfig /renew

WoW Neustarten. Funzt.


----------



## Shinigami Ryuk (30. Dezember 2007)

Toll hab mir gestern das Spiel gekauft alles schön Installiert bekomm schon voll die Paras gleich zocken und dann steht da Server Verbinfung unterbrochen NA KLASSE


----------



## Jack Sparrow (30. Dezember 2007)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa danke! Endlich PvP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telyar (30. Dezember 2007)

mein Twink hätte in der Zeit sicher 4lv ups haben können, die beantrage ich jetzt mal instant xD


----------



## Qaras (30. Dezember 2007)

ich möchte gern mein mage bis 70 leveln aber es geht ja nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LongD (30. Dezember 2007)

Merkuzio81 schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen. Ich hab änderung in der realmlist datei durchgeführt und schon gings
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




WEnn ich es ändere dann kann ich aber die Datei nicht abspeicherm......  OH MEIN GOTT 

ICH 

WILL

ZOCKEN

(warte Zeit: 1h 54min


----------



## Vatenkeist (30. Dezember 2007)

LongD schrieb:


> WEnn ich es ändere dann kann ich aber die Datei nicht abspeicherm......  OH MEIN GOTT
> 
> ICH
> 
> ...




ändern brachte nix

am besten sind das adressen wo derjenige unsere pw hat un uns nun die charas leeräumt


----------



## Der KC (30. Dezember 2007)

Es klappt supi danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## anseli (30. Dezember 2007)

Papi schrieb:


> danke für den Tip, funzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jaaa, bei mir auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sni1339 (30. Dezember 2007)

danke für den tipp mit ipconfig /flushdns
nice.


----------



## Feuerz (30. Dezember 2007)

80.239.178.115 als realmlist funzt


----------



## sarai (30. Dezember 2007)

Sorin schrieb:


> habs ebend drüben gefunden...funzt 1A:
> 
> In den World Of Warcraft Ordner gehen, ein Backup der realmlist.wtf erstellen, die realmlist.wtf mit einem Texteditor öffnen und die Ziele
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



Ick werd bekloppt.. det jeht! Danke!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## angelx (30. Dezember 2007)

hmmm....langsam fängt es an, auch mich zu nerven...
hat wer was dagegen um die zei zu überbrücken bis es wieder funtzt ??? *g


----------



## Crash_hunter (30. Dezember 2007)

Oly78 schrieb:


> DIESES HABE ICH HIER IM  BLIZZARD-FORUM GEFUNDEN DANKE AN DEN DER ES GEPOSTET HAT ES HAT FUNKTIONIERT
> Q u o t e:
> Bei mir hat bisher nix gefunzt, doch jetzt die Lösung (bei mir):
> 
> ...





super alles gemacht und drin^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eximon (30. Dezember 2007)

am besten
c:/windows/system32/drivers/etc/host 
bzw. 
c:/windows/system32/drivers/host
öffnen

diese zeilen in der hosts-datei hinzufügen:

80.239.180.111 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
80.239.180.112 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
80.239.180.113 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
80.239.180.114 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
80.239.180.115 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
80.239.180.116 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
80.239.180.117 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
80.239.178.109 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
80.239.178.110 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
80.239.178.111 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
80.239.178.112 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
80.239.178.113 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
80.239.178.114 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
80.239.178.115 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
80.239.178.116 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
80.239.180.110 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com

die datei abspeichern

dann start-> ausführen-> cmd (enter)
und
ipconfig /flushdns

eingeben und mit enter bestätigen.

danach müsste es funktionieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



evtl. wow noch neustarten


----------



## Magicnorris (30. Dezember 2007)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...03808&sid=3 xD


----------



## LongD (30. Dezember 2007)

Eximon schrieb:


> am besten
> c:/windows/system32/drivers/etc/host
> bzw.
> c:/windows/system32/drivers/host
> ...



c:/windows/system32/drivers/host bis dahin komm ich aber wenn ich dan host öffne wo muss ich es da einfügen?

bei mir kommt wenn ich host öffne :

# Copyright © 1993-2006 Microsoft Corp.
#
# This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
#
# This file contains the mappings of IP addresses to host names. Each
# entry should be kept on an individual line. The IP address should
# be placed in the first column followed by the corresponding host name.
# The IP address and the host name should be separated by at least one
# space.
#
# Additionally, comments (such as these) may be inserted on individual
# lines or following the machine name denoted by a '#' symbol.
#
# For example:
#
#      102.54.94.97     rhino.acme.com          # source server
#       38.25.63.10     x.acme.com              # x client host

127.0.0.1       localhost
::1             localhost


----------



## Nawk (30. Dezember 2007)

LongD schrieb:


> c:/windows/system32/drivers/host bis dahin komm ich aber wenn ich dan host öffne wo muss ich es da einfügen?
> 
> bei mir kommt wenn ich host öffne :
> 
> ...



steht doch da ^^

"diese zeilen in der hosts-datei hinzufügen"


----------



## LongD (30. Dezember 2007)

Nawk schrieb:


> steht doch da ^^
> 
> "diese zeilen in der hosts-datei hinzufügen"




WO?


den ganzen text löschen und nur das neue reinkopieren?


----------



## ØpØsS€LuM667 (30. Dezember 2007)

Bei den Leuten denen es noch net geht klickt einfach bejor serververbingung unterbrochen kommt auf aubbrechen dann kommt ihr rein nur nen kleiner tipp bei mir hats gefunst mfg und viel spaß beim zocken der Opo xD


----------



## dvd4two (30. Dezember 2007)

es gehhhht wunder ba


----------



## Vatenkeist (30. Dezember 2007)

nun hts endlich auch bei mir gefunzed


----------



## Koerny (30. Dezember 2007)

jo hab ich auch..das komische ist dass ich mich am rechner meiner freundin direkt neben mir einloggen kann ohne probs, hab dann mal die firewall komplett aus gemacht, ging auch nich...


----------



## LongD (30. Dezember 2007)

ØpØsS€LuM667 schrieb:


> Bei den Leuten denen es noch net geht klickt einfach bejor serververbingung unterbrochen kommt auf aubbrechen dann kommt ihr rein nur nen kleiner tipp bei mir hats gefunst mfg und viel spaß beim zocken der Opo xD



kann auf gar keinen server zugreifen... kommt bei allen verbindung unterbrochen


----------



## serith (30. Dezember 2007)

ØpØsS€LuM667 schrieb:


> Bei den Leuten denen es noch net geht klickt einfach bejor serververbingung unterbrochen kommt auf aubbrechen dann kommt ihr rein nur nen kleiner tipp bei mir hats gefunst mfg und viel spaß beim zocken der Opo xD



das geht zu schnell bei mir ;D


----------



## Koerny (30. Dezember 2007)

ØpØsS€LuM667 schrieb:


> Bei den Leuten denen es noch net geht klickt einfach bejor serververbingung unterbrochen kommt auf aubbrechen dann kommt ihr rein nur nen kleiner tipp bei mir hats gefunst mfg und viel spaß beim zocken der Opo xD



hab das so gemacht kam dann in das fenster in dem ich mir den server zuteilen lasse und dann stand da dirkt wieder " serververbindung unterbrochen"


----------



## LongD (30. Dezember 2007)

serith schrieb:


> das geht zu schnell bei mir ;D



bei mir auch, einfach wenn zum bestätigen enterdrückst gleich nochmal enter drücken


auf welchem server kann man zugreiten, hab jetzt 15 ausprobiert und bei keinem ging es


----------



## nimue1981 (30. Dezember 2007)

serith schrieb:


> das geht zu schnell bei mir ;D



das funktioniert auch nicht. hab es probiert.


----------



## Koerny (30. Dezember 2007)

kann ja nich sein dass ich aus wow-sucht samstag abend nicht weggehe undd ann der login server bei mir streikt und alle meine freunde, brüder und meine freundin direkt neben mir z0ggn gerade ^^


----------



## Jaderson (30. Dezember 2007)

alles super das mit dem abbrechen beim log in geht prima danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nimue1981 (30. Dezember 2007)

Koerny schrieb:


> kann ja nich sein dass ich aus wow-sucht samstag abend nicht weggehe undd ann der login server bei mir streikt und alle meine freunde, brüder und meine freundin direkt neben mir z0ggn gerade ^^



Ja, das kann echt nicht sein. Ich bekomm gleich nen Anfall!


----------



## Koerny (30. Dezember 2007)

wieso geht das bei allen?!? hmm...


----------



## Taniquel (30. Dezember 2007)

na toll, aber was will man machen , alle ingis auf heimaturlaub und die blauen können ja jetzt anfangen reinzufeiern (abgesehen davon macht blizz das sicher nicht um uns zu ärgern) , also abwarten und ein bisschen immortal auf die ohren^^


----------



## LongD (30. Dezember 2007)

Kann zwar den realm wechseln aber es kommt bei jedem wieder ``serververbindung getrennt``


----------



## Crash_hunter (30. Dezember 2007)

soo nu bin ich drin und en neues prob da....

kein bock zum lvln kb zum questen kb auf farmen und keiner der in ne ini geht.... *auslog, bett geh* 


LOL


Nachtel ihr Nachaktiven  

Grüße vom Crash_Hunter an alle ;P


----------



## Koerny (30. Dezember 2007)

Taniquel schrieb:


> na toll, aber was will man machen , alle ingis auf heimaturlaub und die blauen können ja jetzt anfangen reinzufeiern (abgesehen davon macht blizz das sicher nicht um uns zu ärgern) , also abwarten und ein bisschen immortal auf die ohren^^


 auch wenn sie das nicht machen um uns zu ärgern, so ärgern wir uns trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frek01 (30. Dezember 2007)

boah des scheis teil funzt ja immernoch net leck mich am arsch


----------



## eaZ (30. Dezember 2007)

man ich will zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vorhin reingekommen als das prob schon da war und gedacht das sie es behoben haben dann wow neustart und wieder auf buffed landen um zu whinen xD


hahaha und ich bin wieder drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taurados (30. Dezember 2007)

kom nich nein frechheit hab nich mal lvl 2 vorhin kurz eingeloggt heute gekauft echt toll !


----------



## Alutido (30. Dezember 2007)

legt euch alle ins bett und macht die augen zu.
morgen wenn ihr dann aufsteht, könnt ihr alle spielen und jeder ist glücklich 
X)
so far

ps: warte auch schon sei 22:30 xD


----------



## ayanamiie (30. Dezember 2007)

Also ich komme mit garkeiner der lösungen weiter und das mit dem 32ordner/host wo sollman das einfügen mach doch einfach nen screen poste es für die die weniger ahnung davon haben.


----------



## Crash_hunter (30. Dezember 2007)

taurados schrieb:


> kom nich nein frechheit hab nich mal lvl 2 vorhin kurz eingeloggt heute gekauft echt toll !




??????? war willste uns sagen?????????????


----------



## Crash_hunter (30. Dezember 2007)

taurados schrieb:


> kom nich nein frechheit hab nich mal lvl 2 vorhin kurz eingeloggt heute gekauft echt toll !




??????? war willste uns sagen?????????????


----------



## Arag - Dark Cloud - (30. Dezember 2007)

Och menno.. bei mir lauft auch nix mehr.. 
Sitze noch die nächsten 10 Stunden in da Arbeit und WoW geht nicht mehr..
Das is zum aus der Haut fahren.. echt scheiße..

Dachte schon, daß bei mir das WLAN gesperrt wurde, aber anscheinend haben dieses Problem mehrere Leute.
Weiß nicht, ob mich das jetzt beruhig oder nicht *hehe*


Lg, Arag


----------



## LongD (30. Dezember 2007)

ayanamiie schrieb:


> Also ich komme mit garkeiner der lösungen weiter und das mit dem 32ordner/host wo sollman das einfügen mach doch einfach nen screen poste es für die die weniger ahnung davon haben.



Jo geht mir auch so, du sprichst mir aus der Seele (die gerade abläuft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Alutido (30. Dezember 2007)

Arag schrieb:


> Och menno.. bei mir lauft auch nix mehr..
> Sitze noch die nächsten 10 Stunden in da Arbeit und WoW geht nicht mehr..
> Das is zum aus der Haut fahren.. echt scheiße..
> 
> ...





Du sollst ja auch arbeiten und nicht WoW spielen :O.
Was ist bloß los mit dieser Welt... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xandars (30. Dezember 2007)

Blizzard macht so viel kohle mit WoW da hatse wohl nen 24h service .. also klotzt ran da xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nimue1981 (30. Dezember 2007)

Forscherliga. bin wieder drin


----------



## Bonsay01 (30. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir auch kann mich nicht einloggen. Also wenn ich die ganze Zeit vom letztem Jahr zusammen rechne kommen die bei mir mit 2 Tagen nicht hin


----------



## Nightchu (30. Dezember 2007)

madmortem >_< ich will zoggääääään >_< *auf WOW entzug ist weil 10 mins net gespielt*


----------



## LongD (30. Dezember 2007)

nimue1981 schrieb:


> Forscherliga. bin wieder drin



Funzt bei mir net... genauso wie ungefähr 64 andere server! Kann mein passwort langsam nicht mehr eingeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kahrr (30. Dezember 2007)

hmmm das mit dem abbrechen beim login geht bei mir auch - jedenfalls komme ich so zur realm-auswahl. aber weiter geht´s dann doch nicht. egal welchen server ich anwähle "serververbindung unterbrochen" egal ob ich einen deutschen oder englischen server wähle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahrak (30. Dezember 2007)

Also um das Problem zu Lösen öffnet euren WoW Ordner

"Festplatte":\Programme\World of Warcraft

Dann öffnet Ihr "realmlist.wtf" mit dem Editor.

Ihr ändert lediglich die 1ste zeile ab

von:
set eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com

zu:
set realmlist 80.239.180.111 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com


(falls ihr die Datei nicht speichern könnt nehmt das "Schreibgeschützt" heraus) 

(Aus dem wow-forum)^^


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (30. Dezember 2007)

menno..
da will ich einen hexer twinken...bin gerade auf lvl 26..
und dann spielen wieder die server verrückt wie unfair  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sevi93 (30. Dezember 2007)

tja, da will man mal seinen hässlichen troll-hunter lvln und dann sowas... hmm, naja muss ich doch noch ein bissl rl um 1 uhr nachts machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koerny (30. Dezember 2007)

also folgende lösung, (auch wenn sie mr nicht gefallen hat): ich hab den interface und den WTF ordner gelöscht, nachdem ich interface kopiert und aufm desktop eingefügt habe, dann konnt ich erstmal nicht ins wow; daraufhin hab ich den pc neu gestartet, konnte wieder ins wow rein, habe interface wieder ersetzt mit meinem, den ich ja vorher auf den desktop kopiert habe, der einzige nachteil: ich msus wieder alle addons einstellen


----------



## LongD (30. Dezember 2007)

Kahrr schrieb:


> hmmm das mit dem abbrechen beim login geht bei mir auch - jedenfalls komme ich so zur realm-auswahl. aber weiter geht´s dann doch nicht. egal welchen server ich anwähle "serververbindung unterbrochen" egal ob ich einen deutschen oder englischen server wähle.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jup genau wie bei mir


----------



## sevi93 (30. Dezember 2007)

der hammer, danke ahrak


----------



## LongD (30. Dezember 2007)

Koerny schrieb:


> also folgende lösung, (auch wenn sie mr nicht gefallen hat): ich hab den interface und den WTF ordner gelöscht, nachdem ich interface kopiert und aufm desktop eingefügt habe, dann konnt ich erstmal nicht ins wow; daraufhin hab ich den pc neu gestartet, konnte wieder ins wow rein, habe interface wieder ersetzt mit meinem, den ich ja vorher auf den desktop kopiert habe, der einzige nachteil: ich msus wieder alle addons einstellen



wird der WTF ordner wieder selber erstellt?


----------



## Tikume (30. Dezember 2007)

Ahrak schrieb:


> Also um das Problem zu Lösen öffnet euren WoW Ordner
> 
> "Festplatte":\Programme\World of Warcraft
> 
> ...




Funktioniert. Nun kann ich auch wieder den heilerbot einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahrak (30. Dezember 2007)

bitte bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shania vamp (30. Dezember 2007)

Verbindungsprobleme 

Also um das Problem zu Lösen öffnet euren WoW Ordner

"Festplatte":\Programme\World of Warcraft

Dann öffnet Ihr "realmlist.wtf" mit dem Editor.

Ihr ändert lediglich die oberste/erste Zeile ab

von:
set eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com

auf:
set realmlist 80.239.180.111 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com

Bei mir hat es sofort funktioniert. Ohne Neustart des Rechners und des Loaders ^^
(falls ihr die Datei nicht speichern könnt nehmt das "Schreibgeschützt" heraus)


----------



## Hellmore (30. Dezember 2007)

Ahrak schrieb:


> Also um das Problem zu Lösen öffnet euren WoW Ordner
> 
> "Festplatte":\Programme\World of Warcraft
> 
> ...



TOP funktioniert.


----------



## plehmann (30. Dezember 2007)

Selbes Problem seit 30 min. 

Naja egal so kommt man wenigstens mal zum schlafen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nacht @ all!


----------



## Nightchu (30. Dezember 2007)

dafür gibts n kussi egal ob de willst *kussi*


----------



## Die.Nachtelfe (30. Dezember 2007)

> Also um das Problem zu Lösen öffnet euren WoW Ordner
> 
> "Festplatte":\Programme\World of Warcraft
> 
> ...



Geht das auch ohne diesen schnickschnack?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scarabeo (30. Dezember 2007)

thx


----------



## Alùcárd1505 (30. Dezember 2007)

da macht man ne stunde pause mit wow und will sich neu einlogggen und was dann login server down oO


----------



## PrincessOfBlood (30. Dezember 2007)

hey leute,
kopiert euch die realmlist.wtf auf den desktop und löscht dann die originaldatei aus dem wow ordner.

hab vista, hat (zu unserer überraschung) gefunzt.

falls nicht, viel spaß beim warten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Greez 
Blutbraut und Grîngô


----------



## Kacie (30. Dezember 2007)

na toll, jetzt wollt ich mal noch ne runde zocken und was is ... ich kann mich net einloggen. so ein sch...
langsam nervts echt. jeden abend das selbe. entweder man wird rausgeschmissen oder man kommt erst gar net rein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taure-auf-melee-cruck (30. Dezember 2007)

Der Lösungsweg über die Hostdatei änderung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(die Hosts datei kann auch im Drivers ordner sein also ein Ordner vorher)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Datein -> Speichern !Nicht Speichern Unter!)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




~~~
~~~ Lösungsweg über Realmlist.wtf edit
~~~




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## micmac (30. Dezember 2007)

blizzard / wow- europe:
sollen einen gratis monat einführen, damit sie ihre server probleme beheben können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kahrr (30. Dezember 2007)

SO habe lösung:

start -> ausführen -> "cmd" eingeben -> enter
im dos-fenster gebt ihr dann folgenden befehl ein:
ipconfig /flushdns

dann wow neu starten und go! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


have fun!
Kahrr


----------



## Níght06 (30. Dezember 2007)

jo geht mir auch so .....-.-


da will man ma zocken und WOW is down .....

Naja Wayne


*HEUL*


----------



## Taniquel (30. Dezember 2007)

nochmal  die tani , ich denke  da hat blizz mal wieder ein internes prob, also abwarten wein trinken  und wie in  meinem fall cob  reinballern^^


----------



## mdattr (30. Dezember 2007)

also bei mir is des auch noch ^^ wollt umloggen um für nen kollegen deviat supreme zu machen daten eingegeben verbunden >>> serververbindung unterbrochen hat ich heute schon 2 mal können die nich ma ne rundmail machen wenn was im arsch oder so is ingame zumindest dass ma bescheid weiß wenn ma ausloggt kann ma dann ned mehr rein


----------



## Headsick (30. Dezember 2007)

Moin

Also, ich weiß nicht, obs daran liegt, aber ich habe diese Zeile in den "realmlist.wtf" hinzugefügt

 "set realmlist 80.239.180.111 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"

und anschließend "cmd ipconfig/flushdns " (DNS-Cache löschen) ausgeführt, danach einfach SPiel neu gestertet und, es hat tatsächlich geklappt.

Auf jeden Fall kann ich mich wieder einloggen.

Btw: Realm Norgannon


----------



## Darkf°rce (30. Dezember 2007)

auch für euch....bei mir geht es :


     Bei mir hat bisher nix gefunzt, doch jetzt die Lösung (bei mir):

    Datei C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\host
    Datei mit notepad öffnen und folgende Zeilen hinzufügen:

    80.239.180.111 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
    80.239.180.112 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
    80.239.180.113 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
    80.239.180.114 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
    80.239.180.115 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
    80.239.180.116 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
    80.239.180.117 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
    80.239.178.109 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
    80.239.178.110 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
    80.239.178.111 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
    80.239.178.112 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
    80.239.178.113 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
    80.239.178.114 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
    80.239.178.115 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
    80.239.178.116 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
    80.239.180.110 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com

    Abspeichern.
    Nochmals Start - (ausführen) - cmd - enter (Bei Vista ctrl+shift+enter)

    ipconfig /flushdns
    ipconfig /release
    ipconfig /renew

    WoW Neustarten. Funzt



Grüße von Norgannon :-))


----------



## Annovella (30. Dezember 2007)

Amilinda spam doch nicht hier so rein... willst doch nur einträge ninjan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei mir ist es allerdings auch so:
Die verbindung wird hergestellt, es loggt sich auch ein aber dann ist die Serververbindung direkt wieder unterbrochen.

Ein Freund ist rausgeflogen, ein andere jedoch der auf einem anderen Server twinkt ist noch drin, kann jedoch die Realmliste nicht sehen.

Waiting..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Níght06 (30. Dezember 2007)

NEIN ES GEHT NET


----------



## Ikku (30. Dezember 2007)

einfach so machen wie es schon oft gepostet wurde und gut is ^^
und falls es nicht funzen sollte, rechner rebooten und das nochmal machen. dann gehts ^^ hab das jetzt bei 5 leuten aus meiner gilde mitbekommen.

und gebt nicht immer blizz die schuld, sondern Talia die den Mist gebaut haben. Wollten was updaten und is nach hinten los.


----------



## Darthpapst (30. Dezember 2007)

Lustig sind ja dann immer die Antworten von Blizz wie: Wir entschuldigen uns für die möglicherweise entstandenen "Unannehmlichkeiten".Manche Sachen können die net entschuldigen,n Kumpel von mir hat z.B. deshalb jetzt net genug Ehre für seine PvP Axt xD


----------



## Opinel (30. Dezember 2007)

Hab jede Lösung von euch ausprobiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt grade geht es wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jimpi (30. Dezember 2007)

joa hab ebendfalls das prob sinnlos halt -.- einma urlaub und Zack! -.-


----------



## Slyf3r (30. Dezember 2007)

ich mach mir jetzt was zu essen und dann chill ich was hier rum, kann passieren und rumjammern bringt nix

ich wollte zwar auch wie viele die nacht durchzocken, aber hey, das leben geht weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taniquel (30. Dezember 2007)

wie schon gesagt , die ingis sind über die festtage alle heeme nach gnomeregan  gemacht , also vorläufig nix besserung in sicht , aber das gute ist wenn das so weiter geht haben wir ne woche spielegutschrift ,na und wenn das nix ist^^


----------



## dämonjäger (30. Dezember 2007)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...23909&sid=3
Für alle die Leute die zu faul sind selbst zu suchen...


----------



## PiGrimar (30. Dezember 2007)

*Komisch das hier viel 1-10 Poster auftauchen mit Tips und Rat, wenn da nicht mal ein Hacken bei ist um sich unbemerkt in andere Systeme einzuschleichen. 
Und die selben 1-10 Posten das ganze auch noch toll finden und unterstützen das ja alles so wunderbar klabt.

Finger weg von solchen Tips, das gleiche spielt sich auch in Anderen Foren so ab.*


----------



## Tikume (30. Dezember 2007)

Darthpapst schrieb:


> Lustig sind ja dann immer die Antworten von Blizz wie: Wir entschuldigen uns für die möglicherweise entstandenen "Unannehmlichkeiten".Manche Sachen können die net entschuldigen,n Kumpel von mir hat z.B. deshalb jetzt net genug Ehre für seine PvP Axt xD



Was willst Du als Supportmitarbeiter sagen? Die ehrlicheren und kreativeren Aussagen darf man sich vielleicht denken, aber nicht sagen.


----------



## Gri-Gorij (30. Dezember 2007)

Mitten in der pampa rausgeflogen, wahrscheinlich tot -.-, um 11 kam ich noch rein jetzt nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DoeSel (30. Dezember 2007)

Ich frage mich manschmal ob ihr (bezogen auf die Leute die tolle kommentare abgeben wie: Danke das Wochenende wieder im arsch, oder danke Blizz für eine erneute Pleite ...), kein Reallife mehr habt.
Also ich für mein Teil bin gerade erst wiedergekommen da ich mit Kumpel unterwegs war.
Es gibt noch wichtigere Sachen als WoW und wenn da mal nen connecten Problem auftaucht macht eben was anderes oder ruft eure Freunde an und zieht um die Häuser oder so.

Wie süchtig muss man sein das man am Wochenende die ganze Zeit vor dem Spiel hängt ...


----------



## jeNoova (30. Dezember 2007)

same auch grade eben rausgeflogen und komme nicht mehr rein T_T


----------



## computerblicker (30. Dezember 2007)

DoeSel schrieb:


> Ich frage mich manschmal ob ihr (bezogen auf die Leute die tolle kommentare abgeben wie: Danke das Wochenende wieder im arsch, oder danke Blizz für eine erneute Pleite ...), kein Reallife mehr habt.
> Also ich für mein Teil bin gerade erst wiedergekommen da ich mit Kumpel unterwegs war.
> Es gibt noch wichtigere Sachen als WoW und wenn da mal nen connecten Problem auftaucht macht eben was anderes oder ruft eure Freunde an und zieht um die Häuser oder so.
> 
> Wie süchtig muss man sein das man am Wochenende die ganze Zeit vor dem Spiel hängt ...


Also das mit dem Realmlist.wtf ändern hat bei mir funktioniert.

Aber nu is eh 01:30...aber man kann immerhin beruhigt schlafen gehen *scnr* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NeroLovesBuffed (30. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe auch das Problem das oben geschildert wurde ("Serververbindung unterbrochen"). Da hat sich bis jetzt auch noch nichts geändert. 

-starten an unterschidlichen PCs
-WoW neustarten

hat alles nix genützt bei mir, vielleicht habt ihr ja mehr Glück ich hoffe, dass die Probleme morgen (bzw. in ein paar Stunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wieder gelöst sind.


----------



## virgine (30. Dezember 2007)

ja schöne scheiße, daily q in sethek...endboss..ich down.. dc..boss liegt... ich komm nich rein...super,bin wieder voll begeistert..


----------



## BlizzLord (30. Dezember 2007)

Es ist ja nicht so das die Server jede Woche 5x abkacken sowas passiert halt mal ...

Ich sag nur RL ftw :>


----------



## Leo2010 (30. Dezember 2007)

So bin auch drin hab nur die realmlist geändert und halt was schon erwähnt wurde hin geschrieben. (setrealmlist 80.239.180.111 eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com) Dann hat es auch sofrot gefunzt


----------



## torpedo979 (30. Dezember 2007)

FOR FUCK SAKE!

Kann doch VERDAMMT NOCHMAL nicht sien, dass der besch... Login-Server den ganzen Abend down ist!
Wär ja nicht so dramatisch, wenn das ne Ausnahme wäre- aber in den letzten drei wochen kam das einfach ZU OFT vor.

DANKE für den gelungenen Raid-Abend Blizzard...
[ironie aus]

...


----------



## Galdosch (30. Dezember 2007)

Echt nervig der Scheiss!
Erstmal ne Std gebraucht um überhaupt rein zu kommen. Dann nach ca. 35 min rausgeflogen und warte jetzt schon wieder fast ne Std....

Wie soll das morgen beim Raid werden?  Echt nervig der Scheiss


----------



## b0nz03 (30. Dezember 2007)

sooo für alle entpackt die datei in euer wow ordner überschreibt die alte und ihr könnt wieder zocken!! bei mir gehts durch die kleine änderung!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (30. Dezember 2007)

Die Lösung wurde hier bereits gepostet - LESEN.

Der Loginserver ist da, die IP wird aber derzeit offenbar nicht richtig von den DNS Servern aufgelöst.


----------



## Böhseratte (30. Dezember 2007)

Ich finds einfach nur peinlich.
was will dne bliz machen nebenbei paar daten für silvetser hochziehen?
so ähnlich wars doch vor weihnachten auch.
wir bezahlen geld bekommen aber in letzer zeit nur gehäuft probleme.
ich denke ihren kostenlosen tag müssen sie wohl auf mehrer realms ausdehenen.
fröhliches Warten noch


----------



## kingcold87 (30. Dezember 2007)

13 Euro im monat kassieren ....aber nicht mal die beknackten server am leben zu behalten ist schon ewas traurig...naja die glanzzeiten von Blizzard sind ja schon seid etlichen jahren vorbei ;D
Diablo3 wird es nie geben weil die wahrscheinlich nicht an Diablo 2 rankommen...egal ehre system und arena system voll kaputt....naja so ist es halt.

ES ärgert mich zwar tierisch aber was soll man machen?Blizzard drauf aufmerksam machen?klappt net...da wirst nur vertröstet von denen...verbessern tuen die auch fast nix...also

Ich warte eig nur noch bis Warhammer Online kommt ;D


----------



## Sweetnyu (30. Dezember 2007)

man son dreck -.-

MITTEN IN DER INI EY  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das gib es net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Böhseratte (30. Dezember 2007)

Mist Lösungen klappen bei mir net.
Im moment komm ich net ma über die Authentifizierung hinaus


----------



## Mahni (30. Dezember 2007)

Böhseratte schrieb:


> Mist Lösungen klappen bei mir net.
> Im moment komm ich net ma über die Authentifizierung hinaus




Lol es geht wieder, die ganze zeit hiess es ja immer sofort wieder server verbindung unterbrochen, aber jetzt hat er schon bei authentifizierung gehangen, dann hab ich 30 sek gewartet und er hat sich in meine char-liste eingeloggt. Geht wieder !!

Have Fun beim Zocken)


----------



## schneeflocke (30. Dezember 2007)

man kann machen was ich will komme nicht rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## celam (30. Dezember 2007)

Böhseratte schrieb:


> Mist Lösungen klappen bei mir net.
> Im moment komm ich net ma über die Authentifizierung hinaus



ich komm auch nich weiter hab auch schon alles ausprobiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (30. Dezember 2007)

Lol soviele Suchtis auf einem haufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kommt mal klar glaubt ihr die Technik macht immer GENAU das was wir wollen nein manchmal zickt einfach auch sie rum ...
und lol selbst wenn man 1000mio Euro am Tag einnimmt wenn die Technik nich will dann will sie nicht ...


----------



## Tolek (30. Dezember 2007)

MuhA bissi gewartet und daweil hier im Forum gelesen, dann eben ma geguckt und scho war ich drin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## baZza (30. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir funktioniert keine der Methoden und bis auf Blizzard-Flames gibts hier ja wenig konstruktive Vorschläge, von 19 Seiten Beiträgen sind 5 Beiträge nützlich.
Ich geh schlafen und empfehle das auch jedem anderen normalen Menschen!


Gute Nacht.


----------



## Taniquel (30. Dezember 2007)

blizz is putt , aber so kommt man mal wieder auf  die  geniale mugge die so nebenbei auf dem rechner ist^^in meinem fall led zeppelin ,nur mal so als tip


----------



## Gri-Gorij (30. Dezember 2007)

Böhseratte schrieb:


> Mist Lösungen klappen bei mir net.
> Im moment komm ich net ma über die Authentifizierung hinaus



hatte ich auch, hab den ganzen mist wieder rückgänig gemacht und rechner neu gestartet dann gings


----------



## Sargpeip (30. Dezember 2007)

Also bei mir Funzts wieder =)


----------



## BlizzLord (30. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin ohne änderungen ganz normal rein weis ja nich was ihr habt^^


----------



## Sizeangel (30. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

wollt nur mal so wissen wie lange bei Euch das Spielen gestern abend (Samstag)
nicht funzte. Bei mir gings um 23:30 noch nicht....

Ging dann mal eher ins Bett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PenZiuM (30. Dezember 2007)

Ich frag mich ernsthaft was für ein Sinn es haben kann, das Problem hier im Buffed Forum kundzutun ?


----------



## Arkoras (30. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir gehts auch wieder.


----------



## turageo (30. Dezember 2007)

Sizeangel schrieb:


> wollt nur mal so wissen wie lange bei Euch das Spielen gestern abend (Samstag)
> nicht funzte. Bei mir gings um 23:30 noch nicht....




Mich hats gestern zwei Mal rausgeworfen, einmal nachmittags: DC, Versuch einzuloggen, "Realm nicht aktiv". Gleiches Spiel nochmal heut nacht um 2 Uhr (ähm... ja ich hab irgendwo n RL rumliegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).




> Ich frag mich ernsthaft was für ein Sinn es haben kann, das Problem hier im Buffed Forum kundzutun ?



Hmm... Kommunikation?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nöö, warum denn nicht. Ich mein n Forum is dazu da, dass man sich austauscht oder nicht. Ich find das Thema jetzt eher nicht so dramatisch daneben wie so manch andre.


----------



## PiGrimar (30. Dezember 2007)

Und wieder muste ich heute morgen mit Freude feststellen, das aufgrund Diverser Tips & Tricks von unseren Hobby IT-Spezialiesten,
mehrere Acc über nacht *gehackt* wurden.

Zitat:
NEIN..Seit ich die Host dingbums geändert habe könnte ich zwar ins game,aber die haben meinen acc gehackt über nacht und habe mir 23 Viren gefangen NEIN..... WAS SOLL ICH MACHEN NU?

Man könnte z.B. in die hosts eBay oder andere Seiten auf eine gefakte fishing Seite umlenken - ohne das man groß etwas mitbekommt. Oder auch den WoW Login auf einen Fake Server. GANZ ungefährlich ist es also nicht.
Solange man aber weiß was man tut und die entsprechenden IP Adressen kennt.

Jeden Tag steht ein Dummer auf und Fält ausf sowas rein.

Viel spass weiterhin in der World of Warcraft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aixo (30. Dezember 2007)

Mal an alle Heulsusen:
a) Findet ihr es doof, jeden Monat Geld für WoW zu berappen?
b) Habt ihr null Ahnung von Server, Cluster usw.?
c) Heult ihr sofort rum, wenn ihr euch mal nicht einloggen könnt?
d) Reloggt ihr, wenn c) eintrifft, alle 2 Min um zu sehen, obs geht?

DANN: Kauft euch doch Lego oder dHdRO!

Mann, mann, stellt euch mal diese Netzwerktechnik vor, die nötig ist, dass so viele
Leute zusammen spielen können, dass es überhaupt möglich ist, dass 25 Leute in
Gruuls Unterschlupf gehen können und alle +- das selbe sehen - schon mal überlegt
mit wieviel Technik das verbunden ist?

Klar, ich stimme jedem hier zu, es ist richtig frustrierend, man steckt grad mit seinen
Freunden in einer Instanz - im TS spricht man noch miteinander - nichts geht. Das ist
schade. Frustrierend. Schade für die reservierte Zeit. Alles Klar. Aber früher war sowas
normal.. Lanparty: Quake Turnier, plötzlich *zack* zappenduster? Auch zuhause, vielleicht
hat wer mal schon seine Internetrechnung vergessen zu zahlen? Die Provider haben scheinbar
Spass dran immer am Samstag Abend *zack* aus.

Jedenfalls finde ich es krass, wenn es mal nicht geht, wie viele Flame-Posts entstehen und ich
stelle mir mal die Leute dann vor dem Geistigen Auge vor. Da wird mir klar, wiso so viele
Random-Gruppen in den Eimer gehen usw.

Reisst euch am Riemen, wir spielen hier gemeinsam ein Spiel, Stundenlang. Wir bezahlen
15€ im Monat (bin Schweizer: CHF 25.- ungefähr) um mit x-tausenden spielen zu dürfen
und haben immer wieder tolle Augenblicke voller Fun.

Und die, die Meinen Blizzard interessiert das nicht: Wahrscheinlich wird da der eine oder
andere bei denen im Programmiererzentrum die Nacht mit einem Pack RedBull statt mit
seiner Freundin verbringen, nur damit wir raiden, questen und undankbar reklamieren können.

Blizzard hat Konkurrenz: Ausfälle und Störungen bedeuten weniger Kunden, klar, da sitzen die
rum und tun nix, schliesslich hat man als Spieler keine Ausweichmöglichkeiten:  Denkste.

Denkt mal (nicht alle hier) ein bisschen weiter als vor eure Nasenspitze. Das tut allen gut.

Just my 0,05$
So long, aixo


----------



## Die.Nachtelfe (30. Dezember 2007)

Juhu, geht alles wieder.. auch ohne dieses Datein umschreiben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krushaak (30. Dezember 2007)

ich hab gleich total angst bekommen und repair.exe und so drüber laufen lassen, weils bei allen freunden noch ging nur bei mir nich^^
aber jetz gehts ja wieder zum glück.
aber das einige diesen thread schon wieder nutzen um über blizz abzulästern find ich nicht gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

